

Project Ivory - Features and the Testing Thread - Cherian
http://pivory.com/#topic/1/1663

======
creamyhorror
When Discourse was submitted to HN, this immediately came to mind, though I
couldn't remember its name. It was a breath of fresh air in terms of approach
and design style. It would be awesome to see chat-forum hybrids like this
become popular, because I've wondered what could be done with a more evolved
IRC. I only regret it's not in a language I operate in, and I'm not sure how
easy it'd be to customise to add features.

A little tip - hit Ctrl+Enter to post your message.

Here's the relevant discussion thread (thanks davidcollantes), which got lots
of comments and upvotes:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4499845>

There's also an open-source release of it, but it seems not to have been
updated in months:

<https://github.com/cheshirecats/CuriousWall>

(Also, is there a bug with scrolling on Chrome? No matter whether I scroll up
or down, my mousewheel sends me down the page.)

~~~
Cherian
This is precisely the reason why I submitted the link once more. This project
expressed a lot of potential when it was submitted some 6 months.

This is the first thing that came to my mind when project Discourse was
announced. But unfortunately the project owner chesirecat lost interest and
it’s more or less abandoned.

~~~
thevdude
He said he's opensourcing it feb 14th after he saw Discourse and that it was
opensourced.

~~~
Cherian
Can you cite the conversation?

~~~
thevdude
<http://pivory.com/#topic/1736>

------
nmcfarl
Boy is this new title lame. Formerly it was something like: "Pivory: the forum
software that had a chance" , which told us that we weren’t supposed to be
looking at the thread, but rather the software used to implement it.

Which is pretty cool.

But - as was mentioned in at least one of the other cheshirecat/Pivory threads
a homepage for this project would be really handy for these purposes :)

~~~
Cherian
Yes - the admins changed it. The new one does not capture the attention.

~~~
nmcfarl
The bigger problem is that it also doesn't capture the purpose of the post.

------
davidcollantes
See:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=cheshirecat>

------
micheljansen
Very elegant tool, but it could clearly do with a proper home/landing page to
explain what it is, what it does etc.

------
raj564
it does look nice. But forum owners want to monetize their traffic w/ banners
and google adsense. But it looks like thats what your trying to solve.

~~~
buro9
I've tested revenue streams on forums, and neither of those things work.

